
Graphics Transform 600-Year-Old Clock Tower Into A Virtual Masterpiece - dimarco
http://kotaku.com/5664245/graphics-transform-600+year+old-clock-tower-into-a-virtual-masterpiece
======
rue
Very nice, there was also a similar performance set up for an AC/DC gig:
<http://vimeo.com/11160666>

------
blaines
Pretty interesting. I've always wondered how stuff like this is made, but
there doesn't seem to be much info. (I haven't looked much either)

~~~
mindblink
Get a lot of high power projectors, creating 3d models of the building,
animate parts of the 3d models, and project it into the 2d plane of the
building. See this video for additional reference.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDHfa03XzaM>

------
gaius
I feel this kind of thing is diminished by posting it on the Internet where
the commentators can annotate it with "jizz in my pants".

~~~
NathanKP
I viewed it on Vimeo, rather than Kotaku, and the commentary there was much
higher quality. I did wish however, that there had been a "no flash" policy
during the filming, as the constant camera flashing was quite distracting.

~~~
estel
No flash policies seem consistently ignored, often by people who don't know
how to manipulate their cameras to turn the flash off, so I wouldn't hold hope
that this would make a huge difference. (People still go around museums
constantly using their flash, so I don't see why this would be any different).

~~~
gaius
You'd think it would be common sense that a teeny tiny digicam flash isn't
going to light up Wenceslas Square...

~~~
yread
Old town square

------
yread
you can see more about it on their website <http://www.themacula.com/>

